# Hoping for boy



## Jemma lunt

I have one boy and three girlies . I’m really hoping my new pregnancy is a little boy just to round it off and plus my little boy was gutted when my fourth was a girl . Obviously I’m over the moon and I would be happy with either but it would be nice to have a little lad for my fifth and final pregnancy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Jemma lunt

Thanks


----------



## mummy2lola

It’s nice to see someone wanting a boy,it always tends to be girls on here,I wanted (more so) a girl this time but pretty sure I saw a willy at the scan lol I wasn’t as disappointed as I thought,and they will be here before we know it and I’m sure those thoughts just disappear,I hope u get ur boy but don’t feel guilty for feeling bad if u find out otherwise,it will pass xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

It is nice to see someone wanting a boy because girls seem to be the gender mentioned alot more.
I have 2 grown up children from a previous relationship a girl and a boy
And me and my husband have a 9 year old boy and 7 year old girl and 5 month old son. So altogether I have 2 girls and 3 boys. We are going ttc our last baby next year. If we are blessed I'm going to stay team :yellow: as it's my last and I want it to be a surprise but deep down I wud love another boy.


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed for your boy ! 

I have 2 DDs and 1 DS . I also would love another boy if we ever decide to try for a 4th. But if not I am more than happy with my three musketeers!


----------

